
Programming Music with Overtone - Clojure/conj presentation - samaaron
http://blip.tv/clojure/sam-aaron-programming-music-with-overtone-5970273
======
gtrak
This was mind-blowing. In some ways it was also a huge troll, getting a bunch
of real geeks and professionals to give a standing ovation to dubstep like
that :-).

At the actual conj, it was surreal.

~~~
samaaron
Hopefully they weren't applauding the dubstep, rather the compelling notion
that with a tool like Overtone they can trade in their programming skills for
musicality. That and the other million cool things that simply fall out when
your synthesis, composition and performance are all representable in a formal
language...

~~~
gtrak
yes, half-joking about that. That's definitely what did it for me, as a
programmer who's always been pretty good at music. I think that with overtone
we can build abstraction layers up and down to enable really cool stuff for
people that would just like to think music in its own terms, instead of
projecting their thoughts at the inflexible interfaces of the tools they have.

